# The Falklands Conflict Reunion



## jd9628 (Nov 4, 2011)

I attended this month’s meeting of the Independent Merchant Navy Association in the Beverley Road Social Club, during a conversation with Mr B. Sheppard and other members of the Norland`s crew it was muted that there was to be a reunion of the crew members and crews of other vessels involved, along with the tug crews (United Towing Company Ltd) which were also involved in the conflict. The reunion is to be held at Frankie’s Vauxall Tavern on the 15th June 2012 which is a Friday afternoon, and will coincide with the day after the surrender date of 14th June 1982. (see the attachment). 
The festivities will commence at 1300hrs and last until the police arrive.


----------

